# Bremsen ohne Bremse



## nico (6 Mai 2010)

Nabend!

Ich habe vier Sägemotoren die keine Bremse haben. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es diese trotzdem schnell zum Stillstand zu bringen?

Umrichter, Bremsgerät und Sanftstarter fällt mit dazu ein. Was ist davon wohl am besten? Kann ich die vier Motoren auch zusammen über nur ein Gerät ansteuern/abbremsen?

Leistung eines Motors ist 2,2 kW.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

da gäbe es einmal Sanftanlauf/Bremsgeräte von Dold, die gibt es auch
mit Stillstandsüberwachung http://www.dold.com/deutsch/produkt...ktronik/motorbremsgeraete/produktauswahl.html

Für Gruppenbremsen gibt es die Fa. Horstmann da brauchst du nur ein 
Bremsgerät und für jeden Motor ein Bremsschütz die über eine Weiche
angesteuert werden http://www.horstmann-antriebstechnik.com/bremsgert.html

Aber vorsicht, Bremsströme vorsichtig einstellen, bei zu hohen Bremsstrom
ist das wie ein Schlag mit den Vorhammer und du kannst den motor damit
zerlegen.

Ansonsten ist das eine Verschleißfreie, bewärte sache bei uns zigfach im
Einsatz.


----------



## MW (6 Mai 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Ich habe vier Sägemotoren die keine Bremse haben. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es diese trotzdem schnell zum Stillstand zu bringen?
> 
> Leistung eines Motors ist 2,2 kW.



Grundsätzlich stimm ich Helmut zu, aber du hättest auch schreiben können wie oft du abbremsen musst. denn wenn du zu oft bremsen musst, bekommst du bei der Gleichstrombremsung Wärmeprobleme.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

Moin!

Ich muss eigentlich nur abbremsen, wenn jemand in die Maschine eingreifen muss. Das kommt nicht sehr häufig vor. Wichtig dabei ist aber, wenn der Arbeiter eingreifen muss, dass die Motoren schnell zum Stillstand kommen < 2s.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2010)

Jetzt wird es schwer, laufen deine Sägen wie in der Holzbearbeitung mit
6000min-1 und das sind Sägeblätter mit 300-450mm Durchmesser, wird
die sache ganz schön Sportlich. Dieses Bremsen ist auch nicht für zyklisch
eingreifen geeignet. Vlt. solltest du dann besser über FU's nachdenken
KEB haben sich auf solche Anwendungen Spezialisiert.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

Die Motoren haben eine Drehzahl von 2700 1/min und der Sägeblattdurchmesser beträgt 250mm.


----------



## Deltal (7 Mai 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist es so das die Bremsgeräte eine einfache DC Bremsung machen, während FU den Motor im "generatorischen" Betrieb abbremsen.

Ein FU wird dir den Motor immer "sanfter" anhalten, dafür sind 4 FU mit 3kw auch nicht gerade billig. Außerdem wird die Bremsenergie am FU bzw. am Bremswiderstand in Wärme umgesetzt > also extren.
Bei einer DC Bremsung geht es kräftig zur Sache, dafür entsteht die ganze Wärme im Motor.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

Ich hätte wenn dann eher an einen Umrichter für alle 4 Motoren gedacht. So ca. 10 kW dann. Also Gruppenbetrieb. Ist doch eigentlich auch möglich, oder?


----------



## Deltal (7 Mai 2010)

Wenn alle Sägen den gleichen Motor haben und auch gleichzeitig betrieben werden sollte das gehen, jedoch sollte man vor jedem Motor einen Überlastschutz vorsehen. 
Eventuell mal sich noch einmal kurz mit dem Hersteller des FUs zusammentun um eventuelle Fragen zu klären.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

Ja die Motoren sind alle gleich und werden auch gleichzeitig betrieben. Laufen nur in unterschiedlichen Drehrichtungen, aber das dürfte ja auch kein Problem sein. 
Die Frage ist jetzt nur was die bessere und kostengünstigere Alternative ist. FU oder Bremsgerät.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2010)

nimm einen großen FU das ist günstiger, die Bremsgeräte kosten auch Geld,
gleichgültig welche Variante du für die Bremsgeräte nimmst in Summe
ist der Frequenzumrichter Preiswerter. Du solltest da den FU allerdings
min 25% größer auslegen als die Summenleistung der Motore.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

Werde dann wohl einen SEW Movitrac B mit 11 kW nehmen. Gruppeninbetriebnahme ist auch im Handbuch beschrieben. 

Die Stoprampe sollte ich ja dann wohl recht kurz machen können, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2010)

Vielleicht besser die nächste Stufe, da Motorleistung nicht immer
Elektrische Leistung gleich zusetzen ist. Die vier kleinen Motore 
haben doch einen Nennstrom von ca. 5,2A das sind in Summe 20,8A.
Der Movitrac B mit 11KW bringt als Nennstrom bei 100%  ca. 24A.
Ich würde da eher den FU eine Nr. Größer nehmen 15KW mit 30A.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

OK. Kann ich dann hinter dem FU normale Motorschutzschalter verwenden?


----------



## McMeta (7 Mai 2010)

Leider weiß ich nicht wie es bei SEW aussieht, aber Getriebebau Nord empfiehlt bei Mehrmotorenbetrieb eine Ausgangsdrossel am Umrichter.
Ich hatte auch mal das Problem, daß normale Schutzschalter (Moeller PKZ0) am Ausgang des Umrichters sich erwärmten und dann ausgelöst haben.
Nach dem Einbau einer Ausgangsdrossel hatte sich das erledigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2010)

SEW hatte spezielle Sinusfilter die du Ausgangseitig verschalten kannst,
dahinter kannst du dann ganz normal verdrahten wie gewohnt, dh. du 
brauchst keine Geschirmten Leitungen und kannst die Motorschutzschalter
einsetzen wie du es gewohnt bist.
Aber Vorsicht es funktioniert keine Strommanhebung (Boost) in niedrigen
Frequenzbereich, du kannst nur U/F am Umformer nutzen. Bei SEW gibt
es auch eine Application für Mehrmotorenbetrieb, ich würde mich mal mit
deinen SEW-Vertrieb in Verbindung setzen damit du alles richtig machst.


----------



## nico (7 Mai 2010)

Ok. Ich werde mal bei SEW anfragen. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Ich werde mich dann wieder melden und erzählen wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## online (8 Mai 2010)

Bei einer Bremszeit unter 2s wirst du wohl auch nicht um einen Bremswiderstand herumkommen, der dann die Energie aufnimmt und den Zwischenkreis schont.


----------



## nico (8 Mai 2010)

Moin!

Bremswiderstand wird mitbestellt


----------



## R.Blum (11 Mai 2010)

online schrieb:


> Bei einer Bremszeit unter 2s wirst du wohl auch nicht um einen Bremswiderstand herumkommen, der dann die Energie aufnimmt und den Zwischenkreis schont.


 
Was auch zu beachten gilt, was ist mit der Befestigungsmutter des Sägeblattes. Wenn die nicht gegen lösen gesichert ist, löst sich die Mutter bei zu kurzen Bremsrampen, habe ich alles schon selbst erlebt.

Die Geschichte mit den Motorschutzschaltern ist auch nicht so trivial. Wenn ein Motorschutz auslöst, wie bekommst Du den Motor zum stehen????? Besser sind Motorvollschutzgeräte und bei auslösen eines einzelnen Vollschutzes die Antriebe gemeinsam sauber runterfahren. Wenn keine Thermistoren im Motor vorhanden sind hast Du naturlich wieder ein neues Problem.

Was die Umrichtergröße angeht, wenn nicht zu oft abgebremst wird, reicht doch ein kleinerer FU (11kW), denn die können kurzzeitig den 1,5fachen Nennstrom, was aber bei den gewünschten sehr kurzen Bremsrampen von <2s auch wieder nicht ausreichen dürfte.

Da mir die Applikation nicht bekannt ist kann ich nicht beurteilen ob längere Bremszeiten möglich sind, beispielsweise Freigabe einer Schutztür erst nach Stillstand, dann kann die Bremszeit verlängert werden, auch wegen des oben angesprochenen Mutternproblems.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Deltal (11 Mai 2010)

Anstelle des Motorschutzschalters könnte man ein Bimetallrelais einsetzen und damit würde der Motor wenigstens nicht austrudeln.

Bei dem Rest stimme ich dir mal zu


----------



## Betriebselektriker (17 Mai 2010)

*!*

Hi
also möglich ist sowas schon! Ich würde da Lenze empfehlen! Hab ich bis jetzt nur guter erfahrungen gemacht! Und die haben bestimmt auch ne möglichkeit die motoren schnell zu bremsen! 
Nur gerade keine ahnung welche! Hab mich schon länger damit nicht mehr beschäftigt!

mfg


----------



## R.Blum (18 Mai 2010)

Betriebselektriker schrieb:


> Hi
> also möglich ist sowas schon! Ich würde da Lenze empfehlen! Hab ich bis jetzt nur guter erfahrungen gemacht! Und die haben bestimmt auch ne möglichkeit die motoren schnell zu bremsen!
> Nur gerade keine ahnung welche! Hab mich schon länger damit nicht mehr beschäftigt!
> 
> mfg


 

Die Funktion nennt sich Quickstop. Damit wird der Antrieb an der Stromgrenze abgebremst. Das ist zumindest bei der 9300er Baureihe von Lenze so.

Ob das allerdings beim Sägeblattantrieb mit dem angesprochenen Mutternproblem geht, hängt von der Konstruktion ab.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## thomass5 (21 Mai 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich muss eigentlich nur abbremsen, wenn jemand in die Maschine eingreifen muss. Das kommt nicht sehr häufig vor. Wichtig dabei ist aber, wenn der Arbeiter eingreifen muss, dass die Motoren schnell zum Stillstand kommen < 2s.


 ... möchtest Du eine Sicherheitsfunktion so realisieren? Ich hätte Bauchschmerzen, wenn ein FU oder so aussteigt/der Überlastschutz anspricht und das Sägeblatt austrudelt. Ausser, du sperrst den Bediener so lange aus, bis die Sägeblätter wirklich stehen.
Thomas


----------



## nico (21 Mai 2010)

Die Sägeblätter fahren bei Abschaltung über Zylinder in ihre Schutzeinhausungen zurück. 

Über neue Motoren mit mechnischer Bremse habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber diese sind auch sehr verschleißanfällig und werden dann gerne einfach mal ausgebaut.

100% Sicherheit wird man so oder so nicht erreichen. Bei einer Tischkreissäge läuft das Sägeblatt auch einfach aus. Von daher wäre ich mit dieser Variante schon wesentlich sicherer als vorher.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es noch bei Störung die Zuhaltung der Schutztür länger zu zulassen. 

Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Also nur raus damit! 

Edit: Stand bisher ist alle Sägemotoren über einen Umrichter mit Netzrückspeisegerät anzusteuern. Warte aber noch auf das Angebot.

Edit2: Um ein Austrudeln zu verhindern könnte ich ja ein Motorschutzrelais einsetzen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das bei einem Leiterbruch verhalten würde.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2010)

Das kreisägen frei auslaufen ist ein schönes Märchen,
auch die müssen und werden auch gebremst.


----------



## alfi2 (23 Mai 2010)

Ich hatte die besten Erfahrungen mit Sanftanlaufgeräten der Firma Schneider zum Abbremsen von Antrieben 5,5kw-160Kw. Preislich billiger wie Fu's unkompliziert und einfach zu Parametrieren.
Für die Sicherheitstechnik haben wir Motorstillstandsüberwachungsrelais der Serie XPSVNE.. ebenfalls der FA. Schneider verwendet. SA meistens eine Stufe überdimmensioniert.
Kleine Anekdote nebenbei:vor einigen Jahren schickten wir Siebmaschinen a 45Kw + Sanftanläufe  Fa. Schneider für ein Kieswerk nach Übersee. Elektrik wurde Vor-Ort gebaut und von den ansässigen Elektrikern inbetrieb genommen. Nach einem Monat kam die Nachricht Sanftanlaufgeräte zum Bremsen der Siebe funktionieren super.Einige Monate später kam die Nachricht Sanftanlaufgeräte OK aber Kardanwellen zwischen Motor und Siebmaschinen abgerissen.Soviel zum Thema Bremsen.Las dir auf jedenfall von der Konstruktion absegnen das die Mechanik das aushält.


----------



## nico (13 August 2010)

So wollte mal erzählen wie nun der Stand der Dinge ist, weil ich jetzt alle Bauteile hier habe.

Ich habe jetzt ein Netzrückspeisegerät SEW MDR60A0370-503-00 mit vorgeschaltetem Netzfilter NF 110-503 und Netzdrossel ND 085-013. An dem Rückspeisegerät sind die Zwischenkreise des Antriebsumrichter für die Sägen (Movidrive MDX61B0110-5A3-00) und drei weitere Movidrive angeschlossen. So benötige ich keine Bremswiderstände und kann die Sägen schnell abbremsen (theoretisch ). Hinter dem Umrichter sind 4 Bimetallrelais für die 4 Sägen vorgesehen. So kann ich bei Auslösen eines Relais die Umrichter noch geregelt herunterfahren.

Jetzt geht es dann ersteinmal ans Schaltschrankbauen. Melde mich dann wieder wenn ich es ausprobiert habe.

Von der Mechanik her habe ich mir das auch so absegnen lassen. Hoffe alles wird gut.


----------



## klausbre (13 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich haette auch noch ein paar anmerkungen zu dem thema. Vielleicht zur warnung: wir vertreiben die dold sanftanlauf und bremsgeraete und zudem die frequenzumrichter von yaskawa. Zudem automatisieren wir regelmaessig fuer einen kunden aehnliche saegen und anschlaege.

- vor der loesung mit den motorschutzschaltern zwischen dem umrichter und den motoren moechte ich heftig warnen. Wir hatten vor ein paar jahren immer wieder kunden die dies sogar bei einzelantrieben aus uebertriebener vorsicht gemacht haben (zum glueck scheint diese idee langsam auszusterben). Solange der schutzschalter nicht anspricht ist die welt in ordnung, sowie er aber ausloest schuetzt er sicherlich den motor, aber reisst mit einer guten wahrscheinlichkeit den fu ins verderben. das problem ist, wie beim schalten hinter dem fu eigentlich immer, dass der fu einen krassen induktivitaetssprung (erst motorinduktivitaet, dann null) an den klemmen sieht, was nach den physikalischen gesetzen zu einem sprunghaften spannungsanstieg (die peaks sind dabei deutlich hoeher als die zwischenkreisspannung) fuehrt, der die igbt's im ausgang i.d.r zestoert. Motor gerettet, fu zerstoert... nicht die optimale loesung.

- gruppenantriebe sind da harmloser, weil die induktivitaet nicht auf null zurueckspringt. Aber wehe dem umrichter, wenn der letzte motor abgeschaltet wird...

- sin-filter oder ggf. die preiswerteren du/dt-filter im ausgang sind eine moegliche, aber exklusive loesung. Moeglich weil sie den spannungsanstieg daempfen, exklusiv weil sie fuer kleinere leistungen leicht an den halben geraetepreis herankommen.

- die in meinen augen einzig richtige variante fuer solche gruppenantriebe ist den fu-parameter "nennstrom" auf die summe der motornennstroeme einzustellen und da halt der fu die verteilung der stroeme nicht kennen kann, jeden motor mit einem bimetallkontakt oder ptc auszustatten. Beim ausloesen wird dann die ganze gruppe abgeschaltet (gut FUs sollten die ueberwachung dieses meldesystems mitbringen).

- eine rueckspeiseeinheit ist zwar toll (vor allem eine gut verdrosselte), aber fuer SELTENE abschaltungen in meinen augen voellig ueberzogen. Die so erzeugte rueckgespeiste energie wird (aufgrund der kurzen bremszeit) in jahrzehnten vermutlich den geraetepreis nicht erreichen.... ja wenn man denn ueberhaupt einen zaehler hat der in beide richtungen zaehlt. Bei 11 kW wuerde ich zwei kleine 400W widerstaende nehmen und mal von einer summe von rund eur 110,-- ausgehen, das ist mit einer rueckspeiseeinheit wohl nicht zu schlagen.

- fuer die sicherheit hat es sich bewaehrt ein not-aus-modul mit sofortkontakten und verzoegerten kontakten zu nehmen(ja gibt es auch von dold ;-) ). Die sofortkontakte loeschen die umrichterfreigabe, die verzoegerten trennen den fu vom netz (bzw. Schalten seinen sicheren halt, wenn er so etwas hat). So ist sichergestellt, dass der fu aktiv bremst, aber schliesslich doch sicher aus ist.

- ueberhaupt nicht zu verachten (wenn man die drehzahl nicht stellen will) ist allerdings das bremsgeraet. Hier git es sogar typen mit sicherer stillstanderkennung, um ggf. eine verriegelung freizugeben, was man bei einem fu nur mit einem zusaetzlichen sicheren drehzahlwaechter hinbekommt (falls er diese funktion nicht mitbringt). Im holzbereich ist diese stillstandserkennung m.e. sogar vorschrift.

N.s. Ich habe diesen eintrag auf meinem handy getippt, er ist laenger geworden als gedacht. Fuer die kleinschreibung bitte ich um entschuldigung.

Viele gruesse
Klaus kilper, bretzel gmbh


----------



## nico (14 August 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> - gruppenantriebe sind da harmloser, weil die induktivitaet nicht auf null zurueckspringt. Aber wehe dem umrichter, wenn der letzte motor abgeschaltet wird...
> 
> - sin-filter oder ggf. die preiswerteren du/dt-filter im ausgang sind eine moegliche, aber exklusive loesung. Moeglich weil sie den spannungsanstieg daempfen, exklusiv weil sie fuer kleinere leistungen leicht an den halben geraetepreis herankommen.
> 
> - die in meinen augen einzig richtige variante fuer solche gruppenantriebe ist den fu-parameter "nennstrom" auf die summe der motornennstroeme einzustellen und da halt der fu die verteilung der stroeme nicht kennen kann, jeden motor mit einem bimetallkontakt oder ptc auszustatten. Beim ausloesen wird dann die ganze gruppe abgeschaltet (gut FUs sollten die ueberwachung dieses meldesystems mitbringen).



Ich habe vier Antriebe in Gruppe angeschlossen und hinter dem Umrichter eine Ausgangsdrossel. Löst ein Bimetallkontakt aus wird der Umrichter heruntergefahren.



klausbre schrieb:


> - eine rueckspeiseeinheit ist zwar toll (vor allem eine gut verdrosselte), aber fuer SELTENE abschaltungen in meinen augen voellig ueberzogen. Die so erzeugte rueckgespeiste energie wird (aufgrund der kurzen bremszeit) in jahrzehnten vermutlich den geraetepreis nicht erreichen.... ja wenn man denn ueberhaupt einen zaehler hat der in beide richtungen zaehlt. Bei 11 kW wuerde ich zwei kleine 400W widerstaende nehmen und mal von einer summe von rund eur 110,-- ausgehen, das ist mit einer rueckspeiseeinheit wohl nicht zu schlagen.



Das Rückspeisegerät wurde gewählt, weil die Antriebe sich mit Bremswiderständen allein nicht schnell genug bremsen lassen (Aussage SEW).



klausbre schrieb:


> - fuer die sicherheit hat es sich bewaehrt ein not-aus-modul mit sofortkontakten und verzoegerten kontakten zu nehmen(ja gibt es auch von dold ;-) ). Die sofortkontakte loeschen die umrichterfreigabe, die verzoegerten trennen den fu vom netz (bzw. Schalten seinen sicheren halt, wenn er so etwas hat). So ist sichergestellt, dass der fu aktiv bremst, aber schliesslich doch sicher aus ist.



Genau so werde ich es machen, allerdings mit PILZ und Sicherem Halt.


----------



## DirSch (14 August 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> - fuer die sicherheit hat es sich bewaehrt ein not-aus-modul mit sofortkontakten und verzoegerten kontakten zu nehmen(ja gibt es auch von dold ;-) ). Die sofortkontakte loeschen die umrichterfreigabe, die verzoegerten trennen den fu vom netz (bzw. Schalten seinen sicheren halt, wenn er so etwas hat). So ist sichergestellt, dass der fu aktiv bremst, aber schliesslich doch sicher aus ist.


Du meinst sicherlich den Schnellstop und nicht die Freigabe. Ohne Freigabe, sprich mit gesperrtem Wechselrichter, ist sicherlich kein Bremsen mehr möglich - der Motor trudelt dann aus.

Grüsse, Dirk


----------



## lubof (15 August 2010)

nicht ganz. es gibt auch frequenzumrichter bei denen mit wegfallen der freigabe kontrolliert heruntergefahren wird


----------



## nico (15 August 2010)

lubof schrieb:


> nicht ganz. es gibt auch frequenzumrichter bei denen mit wegfallen der freigabe kontrolliert heruntergefahren wird



So ist es z.B. bei den Movidrive von SEW.

Freigabe weg: Stop-Rampe
Reglersperre weg: Not-Stop-Rampe


----------



## Weschi (15 August 2010)

Bei SEW Umrichtern gefällt mir nur nicht das die Stop Rampe sich auf die Nenndrehzahl des Motors bezieht .


----------



## klausbre (16 August 2010)

DirSch schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich den Schnellstop und nicht die Freigabe. Ohne Freigabe, sprich mit gesperrtem Wechselrichter, ist sicherlich kein Bremsen mehr möglich - der Motor trudelt dann aus.



Hier muss ich leider gestehen, dass ich beim SEW nicht 100%ig im Thema bin. Bei allen mir bekannten Umrichtern fürhrt das wegnehmen der Freigabe zum definierten Bremsen des Antriebs bis zum Stillstand. Ggf. kann man mit einem zusätzlichen Eingang noch eine andere, schnellere Rampe wählen, um noch scheller anzuhalten.


----------



## klausbre (16 August 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Ich habe vier Antriebe in Gruppe angeschlossen und hinter dem Umrichter eine Ausgangsdrossel. Löst ein Bimetallkontakt aus wird der Umrichter heruntergefahren.


Prima ... so hätte ich es auch gemacht, wobei ich auf die Ausgansdrossel vermutlich verzichtet hätte. 



nico schrieb:


> Das Rückspeisegerät wurde gewählt, weil die Antriebe sich mit Bremswiderständen allein nicht schnell genug bremsen lassen (Aussage SEW).


Das wage einmal zu bezweifeln. Zumindest wenn SEW einen ordentlich dimensonierten Bremschopper im Gerät hat, dann sollte er für solche seltene Bremsungen ohne weiteres seine Energie auch an einen Satz Widerstände abgeben können. Die Art der Bremsung ist ja schließlich die gleiche, nur die Bremsenergie muß weg.





nico schrieb:


> Genau so werde ich es machen, allerdings mit PILZ und Sicherem Halt.


Das sei Dir ungenommen.... viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## iPDI (16 August 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> Hier muss ich leider gestehen, dass ich beim SEW nicht 100%ig im Thema bin. Bei allen mir bekannten Umrichtern fürhrt das wegnehmen der Freigabe zum definierten Bremsen des Antriebs bis zum Stillstand. Ggf. kann man mit einem zusätzlichen Eingang noch eine andere, schnellere Rampe wählen, um noch scheller anzuhalten.



Bei den Movidrives gibt es auch den sicheren Halt (Klemme X17). Welche Sicherheitsklasse du mit diesem erreichst kann ich dir nicht sagen (bei den Movidrives wird ein extra Handbuch mitgeliefert für diese Funktion). Ich habs jedoch auch so gelöst, dass ich in den sicheren Halt gehe und verzögert die Speisung wegschalte.

Das der Bremswiederstand Sägen in 2s nicht abbremsen kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Wir haben jedoch auch Netzrückspeisegeräte bei SEW gekauft (wollten diese auch  ) und die haben uns noch zusätzlich als Sicherheit einen riesigen Bremswiederstand verkauft


----------



## klausbre (16 August 2010)

iPDI schrieb:


> Bei den Movidrives gibt es auch den sicheren Halt (Klemme X17). Welche Sicherheitsklasse du mit diesem erreichst kann ich dir nicht sagen (bei den Movidrives wird ein extra Handbuch mitgeliefert für diese Funktion). Ich habs jedoch auch so gelöst, dass ich in den sicheren Halt gehe und verzögert die Speisung wegschalte.



Ich hoffe Du hälst mich jetzt nicht für kleinlich, aber vielleicht liegt hier auch nur ein Begriffsproblem vor:
- das Löschen der Freigabe führt zu einem herunterrampen des Antriebs
- das setzen des "sicheren Halts" (oder i.d.R. das Öffnen einer Brücke) führt
   zu einer sicheren sofortigen Entregung der IGBTs im Ausgang. Wenn man 
   dies im Stand macht, dann ist sichergestellt, dass der Antrieb nicht mehr
   anlaufen kann, auch wenn Netz noch anliegt. Wenn man dies aus dem
   Lauf heraus macht, dann trudelt der Antrieb allerdings unkontrolliert aus. 

Typischerweise lösche ich bei unseren Geräten zuerst die Freigabe, dann gebe ich dem Antrieb Zeit zum Anhalten und aktiviere dann den sicheren Halt. Ich erreiche so Kat.3 ohne die Hauptspannung vom Gerät nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2010)

Jetzt mal ein kleiner Bericht aus der Holzbearbeitung:
SEW ist nicht gerade geignet zum Abbremsen
von Fräs bzw Sägeantriebe. Die Dinger haben 
einen Schmallen zwischkreis und können die 
Bremsenergie nur mit hohen Aufwand verarbeiten. 
Besser sind da KEB aufgestellt, die haben sich 
auf Holzbearbeitung spezialisiert, dafür haben
sie einen fetten zwischenkreis (diesen findet man
höchstens noch bei japanischen FU's) und zusätzlich
haben Sie speziele Anwendungen im Gerät verbaut
zb netzausfunktion, da kannst du einfach das Netz
Schütz auf der speiseseite abschalten und der 
Umrichter fährt trotzdem den Antrieb sicher runter. 
Dann geben sie bei fast null Hertz noch mal einen
Gleichstrom auf den Antrieb, so das er auch wirklich
steht. 

Ausgangsseitig nocheinmal einen Sinusfilter bei
Mehrmotorenbetrieb einzusetzen ist Pflicht, KEB
hat dafür extra eine EA-Filter.


----------



## nico (16 August 2010)

klausbre schrieb:
			
		

> Typischerweise lösche ich bei unseren Geräten zuerst die Freigabe, dann gebe ich dem Antrieb Zeit zum Anhalten und aktiviere dann den sicheren Halt. Ich erreiche so Kat.3 ohne die Hauptspannung vom Gerät nehmen zu müssen.



So steht es auch in der Anleitung zum Sicheren halt von SEW. Kat 3 wird so erreicht.



			
				Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> SEW ist nicht gerade geignet zum Abbremsen
> von Fräs bzw Sägeantriebe.
> Ausgangsseitig nocheinmal einen Sinusfilter bei
> Mehrmotorenbetrieb einzusetzen ist Pflicht




Die haben mir jedenfalls erzählt die können das und auch ohne Sinusfilter. 
Naja wir werden sehen...


----------



## Blockmove (16 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein kleiner Bericht aus der Holzbearbeitung:
> SEW ist nicht gerade geignet zum Abbremsen
> von Fräs bzw Sägeantriebe. Die Dinger haben
> einen Schmallen zwischkreis und können die
> ...



Also SEW ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber Bremsen können sie nicht sonderlich gut.
Deine Aussage mit dem Zwischenkreis deckt sich mit unserer Erfahrung. Entweder brauchst du fette Bremswiderstände oder ein Rückspeisegerät.

Hier sind z.B. Mitsubishi-Umrichter um Klassen besser.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nico (3 November 2010)

So haben die Anlage letzte Woche in Betrieb genommen. Das Bremsen der Sägemotoren mit Netzrückspeisegrät und Umrichter klappt gut. Bremszeit 1s.

Noch einmal Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MW (3 November 2010)

nico schrieb:


> So haben die Anlage letzte Woche in Betrieb genommen. Das Bremsen der Sägemotoren mit Netzrückspeisegrät und Umrichter klappt gut. Bremszeit 1s.




Das du ne Bremszeit von einer Sekunde hinbekommst hät ich nicht gedacht.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich noch nie so kleine Sägemotore hatte, denn einen 7,5 KW Sägemotor oder größer bekommt man nicht in 1 sek zum Stillstand (ausser ich schmeiss ne Brechstange ins Sägeblatt  )

Noch ne kleine Frage: Sind die Sägeblätter direkt auf der Motorwelle oder ist da noch nen Keilriemen oä. dazwischen ??


----------



## mega_ohm (4 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> da gäbe es einmal Sanftanlauf/Bremsgeräte von Dold, die gibt es auch
> mit Stillstandsüberwachung http://www.dold.com/deutsch/produkt...ktronik/motorbremsgeraete/produktauswahl.html
> 
> Für Gruppenbremsen gibt es die Fa. Horstmann da brauchst du nur ein
> ...


Bei 4 Antrieben könnte man über einen gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis (ZK) nachdenken.
Sollten die 4 Antriebe tatsächlich alle gleichzeitig gebremst werden müssen, ( das glaube ich noch nicht ) wäre die Stopp- Rampe interessant ( die Zeit, in der ein Stillstand erwartet wird ) und die generatorische Leistung der Antriebe.

Eine Firma mit S hat mir mal gesagt, daß ca. 70% der generatorischen Leistung über Bremschopper innerhalb von max. 0,3 sec. "verbraten" werden können. Das würde aber für ein Not- Halt bzw. Schnellstopp ausreichen, weil den Rest der Energie Reibungs- bzw. Übertragungsverluste ausgleichen würden.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (4 November 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... möchtest Du eine Sicherheitsfunktion so realisieren? Ich hätte Bauchschmerzen, wenn ein FU oder so aussteigt/der Überlastschutz anspricht und das Sägeblatt austrudelt. Ausser, du sperrst den Bediener so lange aus, bis die Sägeblätter wirklich stehen.
> Thomas


Ich kenne Antriebe, die in 0,3sec. ein QSP bei entsprechendem Aufbau der elt. Anlage "fahren".

Aber grundsätzlich ist doch ein mechanischer vor einem elektrischen Schutz gefordert ?

Das würde Deine  Meinung doch unterstützen...


----------



## mega_ohm (4 November 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Das du ne Bremszeit von einer Sekunde hinbekommst hät ich nicht gedacht.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich noch nie so kleine Sägemotore hatte, denn einen 7,5 KW Sägemotor oder größer bekommt man nicht in 1 sek zum Stillstand (ausser ich schmeiss ne Brechstange ins Sägeblatt  )
> 
> Noch ne kleine Frage: Sind die Sägeblätter direkt auf der Motorwelle oder ist da noch nen Keilriemen oä. dazwischen ??


 
240KW Antriebe stehen bei uns in 0,3 sec.
Die Zauberworte sind mech. Bremszangen (ca. 90% Bremswirkung ) und FU-Antriebe, deren generatorische Energie über Brems-Chopper und Widerstände bzw. gemeinsamen ZK umgewandelt wird.

Ein 7,5 KW Motor ist mit einem Softstarter und entsprechender Parametrierung ( Gleichstrom- Bremse etc. )  _fast_ schlagartig zu bremsen.... aber will man das wirklich ?
( und wenn ja, wie oft ? )

Ich kenne die Bandsägen in unserer Schlosserei...  (7,5 KW elt. Leistung)
Dort werden die Motoren vor dem Getriebeflansch mech. gebremst.
(Brems- Zange )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Sollten die 4 Antriebe tatsächlich alle gleichzeitig gebremst werden müssen, ( das glaube ich noch nicht ) wäre die Stopp- Rampe interessant ( die Zeit, in der ein Stillstand erwartet wird ) und die generatorische Leistung der Antriebe.


 
Ich unterstelle mal ganz stark das die Antriebe, höchstwahrscheinlich
gleichzeitig gebremst werden. Was machst du den bei deinen Vorschlag
bei Not-Aus, dann gehen die FU's in Störung weil sie ihre Energie nicht los
werden.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> 240KW Antriebe stehen bei uns in 0,3 sec.
> Die Zauberworte sind mech. Bremszangen (ca. 90% Bremswirkung ) und FU-Antriebe, deren generatorische Energie über Brems-Chopper und Widerstände bzw. gemeinsamen ZK umgewandelt wird.
> 
> Ein 7,5 KW Motor ist mit einem Softstarter und entsprechender Parametrierung ( Gleichstrom- Bremse etc. ) _fast_ schlagartig zu bremsen.... aber will man das wirklich ?
> ...


 
was ihr nicht alles so in Euren Betrieb habt, einfach beeindruckend...


----------



## nico (4 November 2010)

MW schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne kleine Frage: Sind die Sägeblätter direkt auf der Motorwelle oder ist da noch nen Keilriemen oä. dazwischen ??



Die Sägeblätter sind direkt auf der Motorwelle montiert.



			
				mega_ohm schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 4 Antrieben könnte man über einen gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis (ZK) nachdenken.
> Sollten die 4 Antriebe tatsächlich alle gleichzeitig gebremst werden  müssen, ( das glaube ich noch nicht ) wäre die Stopp- Rampe interessant (  die Zeit, in der ein Stillstand erwartet wird ) und die generatorische  Leistung der Antriebe.



Es gibt nur einen großen Umrichter für die Sägen der über ein Netzrückspeisegerät versorgt wird. An dem Netzrückspeisegerät hängen auch noch 3 weitere kleinere Umrichter.

Die Stopp-Rampe ist auf 1s eingestellt.



			
				mega_ohm schrieb:
			
		

> Aber grundsätzlich ist doch ein mechanischer vor einem elektrischen Schutz gefordert ?



Bei einer Neuanlage schon. Diese hier ist aber eine Altanlage, die lediglich eine neue Steuerung bekommen hat. 

Grundsätzlich kann man bei dieser Variante auch eine mechanische Bremse installieren, die im Stillstand des Motors einfällt um dem schnellen Verschleiß vorzubeugen. Nur mit mechanischer Bremse, kann man diese getrost nach 1 Monat in den Müll schmeißen.



			
				Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstelle mal ganz stark das die Antriebe, höchstwahrscheinlich
> gleichzeitig gebremst werden. Was machst du den bei deinen Vorschlag
> bei Not-Aus, dann gehen die FU's in Störung weil sie ihre Energie nicht los
> werden.



Die Umrichter werden über ein zeitverzögertes Not-Aus-Relais abgeschaltet. Ich habe also ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen.


----------



## mega_ohm (6 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle mal ganz stark das die Antriebe, höchstwahrscheinlich
> gleichzeitig gebremst werden. Was machst du den bei deinen Vorschlag
> bei Not-Aus, dann gehen die FU's in Störung weil sie ihre Energie nicht los
> werden.
> ...


Not- Halt ist tatsächlich ein Problem.

Mit 'Not-Aus' bzw. 'Not-Halt' habe ich immer so ein Definitionsproblem.
Bei uns wird die Versorgungsspannung eines Antriebs mit der Betätigung des roten, pilzförmig, rastend ausgeführten Grobhand-Schalters _nicht_
unterbrochen.

Die Antriebe mit FU's, die wir haben, "fahren" dann je nach Hersteller eine
Stopp- Rampe (kürzer als QSP, was auch meistens schief geht) oder "trudeln" aus.
Die Bremszangen sind dann das probateste Mittel.

Not- Halt ist aber kein "normaler" Betriebszustand einer Anlage.
Nach der Definition ist auch ein "Totalverlust" des zu verarbeitenden Materials in diesen Fall zulässig 

=> bei Not- Halt ist das Produkt dann eben einfach mal "Schrott"
( wenn man Pech hat )



> was ihr nicht alles so in Euren Betrieb habt, einfach beeindruckend...


 
Du schreibst mir aus dem Herzen...
Nur das ist der Grund, warum ich überhaupt auf Arbeit gehe... 

Wir haben die "tollste Technik"... meistens begreife ich die auch nicht...
da sind Überraschungen an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Rauchegger (12 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es schwer, laufen deine Sägen wie in der Holzbearbeitung mit
> 6000min-1 und das sind Sägeblätter mit 300-450mm Durchmesser, wird
> die sache ganz schön Sportlich. Dieses Bremsen ist auch nicht für zyklisch
> eingreifen geeignet. Vlt. solltest du dann besser über FU's nachdenken
> KEB haben sich auf solche Anwendungen Spezialisiert.


 bei 2,2kW wird diese Dimension von Sägen nicht wahrscheinlich sein!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2010)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> bei 2,2kW wird diese Dimension von Sägen nicht wahrscheinlich sein!



Doch das gibt es Ritzsägen, haben oft
diese Dimension, Drehzahl und Antriebsleistung.


----------



## Rauchegger (13 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Doch das gibt es Ritzsägen, haben oft
> diese Dimension, Drehzahl und Antriebsleistung.


 
Ritzsägen ?? sind das die für die Nut und Federbretter? 
mann lernt nie aus!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2010)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> Ritzsägen ?? sind das die für die Nut und Federbretter?
> mann lernt nie aus!!


 
Federbretter werden eher mit Fräsern gemacht, nicht mit sägen.

Wenn du Holzplatten schneidest und die Säge am Ende austritt, bekommst
du Ausrisse am Werkstoff, um diesen entgegen zu wirken wird die Platte
von der anderen Seite (Austrittsseite der Hauptsäge) mit einer anderen
Säge angeritzt, diese Säge die das macht nennt mann Ritzsäge.


----------



## MW (14 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Federbretter werden eher mit Fräsern gemacht, nicht mit sägen.



bei euch heisen die dinger Fräser ? Wir nennen die eher Hobelmaschine 

(wobei ich weis, dass man die Messerköpfe auch als Fräser bezeichen könnte.)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2010)

MW schrieb:


> bei euch heisen die dinger Fräser ? Wir nennen die eher Hobelmaschine
> 
> (wobei ich weis, dass man die Messerköpfe auch als Fräser bezeichen könnte.)



Bei uns heißen die auch Hobelmaschine, der
Fräser ist das Werkzeug...das weißt du doch


----------



## mega_ohm (15 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle mal ganz stark das die Antriebe, höchstwahrscheinlich
> gleichzeitig gebremst werden. Was machst du den bei deinen Vorschlag
> bei Not-Aus, dann gehen die FU's in Störung weil sie ihre Energie nicht los
> werden.


Auf diese Frage habe ich mich lange gefreut.... 

"Normale" FU's haben einen DI für die Freigabe und wenigstens noch 2 weitere DI für die Funktion, u.a. "QSP" ( QuickStop )

Bei Not- Halt wird erst die QSP- Rampe gefahren... ( damit der Antrieb nicht austrudelt ) und nach max. 1/2 sec. die Versorgungsspannung
( z.b. 400 V ) über die z.b. PNOZ  und nachfolgende Schütze 'weg'- geschaltet.

Die max. QSP- Rampe liegt ( abhängig vom Bremschopper und nachgeschalteten Widerständen ) lt. Lenze bzw. Siemens im Bereich von 500 ms. ( Antriebe >= 240 KW )

Es wird lt. den Herstellerfirmen davon ausgegangen, das max. 70% der "generatorischen" Energie über Bremswiderstände "verbraten" werden kann. Wenn das nicht reicht, müssen mechanische Bremsen eingesetzt werden.
Das ist aber eigentlich immer als "gegeben" anzunehmen, da rein elektrisch kein "sicherer Halt" hergestellt werden kann.



> was ihr nicht alles so in Euren Betrieb habt, einfach beeindruckend...


 

Hier ist meine Einladung zu einem Betriebsrundgang.

mitzubringen sind:
- gute Laune


mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (15 November 2010)

lubof schrieb:


> nicht ganz. es gibt auch frequenzumrichter bei denen mit wegfallen der freigabe kontrolliert heruntergefahren wird


Ich kenne es auch nur so, wie es _DirSch_ beschrieben hat.

Nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand ist die "Freigabe" ein
digitaler Eingang auf dem FU.

Ich kenne es so:

- max. 4 DI's auf den FU, die über Logik "verknöpert" werden können.

"Freigabe" , "QSP"   UND/ ODER "Rechts-/ Linkslauf" UND/ ODER Jog1, Jog 2 oder Jog 3.

Beispiel:
Jog = Bitverknüpfung für z.b. verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten.
 Jog 1 = V automatic
 Jog 2 = V 1/2  ( irgendeine V- absenkung während der Produktion )
 Jog 3 = manueller od. Einricht- Betrieb

mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2010)

@megaohm,
ich glaube da hast du einiges missverstanden, wie mann Antriebe Abbremst
ist mir durchaus bekannt, meine Antwort zielte darauf ab das du vorge-
schlagen hast das über den Zwischenkreis zu Bremsen.
Das Funktioniert leider nicht bei Fräswerkzeugen, da dauert das Bremsen
wie der MW schon beschrieben hat oft 5-10sec. Diese Bremsenergie ab-
bauen können nicht viele gut, weil sie nicht den fetten Zwischenkreis haben.

Das du es schafftst deinen großen Antrieb in 0,5sec abzubremsen ist ja
schön für dich, das Funktioniert leider bei Fräs bzw. Sägemotoren nicht,
da die Werkzeuge direkt auf der Motorwelle montiert sind. Ein solches Ab-
bremsen hat zur folge das sich die Motore Mechanisch zerlegen.

Die größe des Antriebes hat auch nichts damit zu tun wie schnell eine
Nachgebaute mechanik heruntergebremst werden kann, da kannst du 
ruhig mit deinen 240KW hier rumprotzen.


----------



## mega_ohm (16 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @megaohm,
> ich glaube da hast du einiges missverstanden, wie mann Antriebe Abbremst
> ist mir durchaus bekannt, meine Antwort zielte darauf ab das du vorge-
> schlagen hast das über den Zwischenkreis zu Bremsen.


Zu dieser (meiner ) Meinung stehe ich nach wie vor...


> Das Funktioniert leider nicht bei Fräswerkzeugen, da dauert das Bremsen
> wie der MW schon beschrieben hat oft 5-10sec. Diese Bremsenergie ab-
> bauen können nicht viele gut, weil sie nicht den fetten Zwischenkreis haben.


Bei Spezial- Maschinen kenne ich mich eher schlecht aus !
Mein Kumpel arbeitet aber als Mechatroniker und Einrichter an CNC- Dreh- bzw. Fräs- Automaten und FANUC- Industrierobotern.
Lt. seiner Aussage funktioniert die Steuerung über SINUMERIC ( da habe ich gar keine Ahnung ! )
Stopp- Zeiten > 10 sec. das habe ich von meinem Kumpel noch nie gehört !
Selbst Stopp- Zeiten > 1 sec. wären bei seinen Automaten schon kritisch.


> Das du es schafftst deinen großen Antrieb in 0,5sec abzubremsen ist ja
> schön für dich, das Funktioniert leider bei Fräs bzw. Sägemotoren nicht,
> da die Werkzeuge direkt auf der Motorwelle montiert sind. Ein solches Ab-
> bremsen hat zur folge das sich die Motore Mechanisch zerlegen.


Naja... bei uns wird die Motorwelle ( antriebseitig.... hinter dem Getriebe
bzw. der Riemenscheibe mech. gebremst >>> auf der gleichen Welle ist eine Bremsscheibe montiert) UND die getriebeabseitige Welle mech. gebremst. ... 1 Bremsscheibe >> 3 bzw. 4 Bremszangen


> Die größe des Antriebes hat auch nichts damit zu tun wie schnell eine
> Nachgebaute mechanik heruntergebremst werden kann, da kannst du
> ruhig mit deinen 240KW hier rumprotzen.


Ich protze nicht mit irgendwelcher Physik !
Die generatorische Leistung eines Mot. wird teilweise über Bremswiderstände abgebaut....
Eine weitere Überlegung wäre, warum der Antrieb überhaupt so groß ausgelegt ist... der 1. Abbau der kinet. Energie erfolgt doch einfach nur
über das Antriebskonzept. ( Der Antrieb hat auch genug zu schleppen  ) 

Glauben und Wissen ... das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Zu diesem Thema möchte ich meinen Kumpel befragen... den sehe ich aber frühestens am Freitag.

Mfg


----------



## MW (16 November 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Bei Spezial- Maschinen kenne ich mich eher schlecht aus !
> Mein Kumpel arbeitet aber als Mechatroniker und Einrichter an CNC- Dreh- bzw. Fräs- Automaten und FANUC- Industrierobotern.
> Lt. seiner Aussage funktioniert die Steuerung über SINUMERIC ( da habe ich gar keine Ahnung ! )
> Stopp- Zeiten > 10 sec. das habe ich von meinem Kumpel noch nie gehört !
> Selbst Stopp- Zeiten > 1 sec. wären bei seinen Automaten schon kritisch.



Und genau das ist der Punkt, kleine Schwungmassen, wie sie in den meisten Dreh und Fräsautomaten zufinden sind, abzubremsen ist kein Problem, da kommt man sicher mit kurzen Bremszeiten aus, aber schon bei einer ca. 30KW starken Fräswelle sind diese zeiten nicht mehr möglich*, besonders wenn der Fräskopf nicht direkt am Motor montiert ist sondern über Keil- oder Zahnriemen angetrieben wird. 


*Zusätzliche mechanische Bremsen mal aussenvorgelassen


----------



## mega_ohm (18 November 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt, kleine Schwungmassen, wie sie in den meisten Dreh und Fräsautomaten zufinden sind, abzubremsen ist kein Problem, da kommt man sicher mit kurzen Bremszeiten aus, aber schon bei einer ca. 30KW starken Fräswelle sind diese zeiten nicht mehr möglich*, besonders wenn der Fräskopf nicht direkt am Motor montiert ist sondern über Keil- oder Zahnriemen angetrieben wird.
> 
> 
> *Zusätzliche mechanische Bremsen mal aussenvorgelassen


Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte...  von Dreh- bzw. Fräsautomaten habe ich keine Ahnung.



> *Zusätzliche mechanische Bremsen mal aussenvorgelassen


Diese Ansage verstehe ich nicht:
Wenn ich etwas nicht rein elektrisch bremsen kann, dann muß ich andere Möglichkeiten finden !
Neben rein mech. Bremsen gibt es ja auch noch Wirbelstrom- Bremsen etc.

Ein Beispiel dafür wäre ein Motorboot...
Wenn der Motor nicht mehr tut => dann hilft nur, den Anker zu werfen.

Ich verstehe auch noch nicht ganz, warum die Geber bzw. Rückführung ( Encoder, Resolver... ) bei Keil-, Zahn-, Ketten- oder sonstwas für Antriebsmöglichkeiten nicht auf der abgetriebenen Welle angeflanscht sind.
Wir haben Hydraulik- Motoren, die über Servo- Ventile gesteuert werden.
Die Drehzahl bzw. die Winkelstellung der Welle werden über eine mech. Entkoppelung ( z.b. Zahnriemen, federgeführte Kupplung ) immer auf der abgetriebenen Seite erfaßt.
Unsere Hydraulik- Antriebe arbeiten auf 10-tel Grad ( Winkel ) genau.
Die Geschwindigkeit liegt bei durchschnittl. 130 Takten/min.
Ein Takt ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer kompletten Drehung der Welle !

Und wenn ich mal über ein Walzwerk nachdenke....  da sind Geschwindigkeiten von 115... 130 m/s am letzen Walzgerüst die Norm.
_____________________________________________________________

Warum läßt sich ein Fräskopf nicht innerhalb einer definierten Zeit z.B.
 < 0,5 sec stoppen ?
Das ein Werkzeug nicht abrupt (gerade in der Metallbearbeitung ) stehen bleiben darf, ist mir bekannt.
( Festsetzen des Werkzeugs im Werkstück = großer Aufwand, das Problem zu lösen und meistens Schrott des Werkzeugs und Werkstücks )
Ich habe ja nie von Not- Aus...   immer von Not- Halt geschrieben.
Dementsprechend ist es möglich, z.b. die Schutztüren erst freizugeben, nachdem der Fräskopf kurzzeitig noch einmal in die Gegenrichtung gesteuert wurde ( um die Späne zu brechen, sich "frei" zu drehen )
___________________________________________________________

Um den Not- Halt mal an der Walzstraße zu beschreiben:
Da werden dann richtig "Schlauchscheren" gezündet, die halbe Anlagenteile zerschneiden...  ( Sollbruch- Stellen     )
Eigentlich ist es der Super-GAU...  aber diese definierten Schnitte im E- Fall sind bekannt, dafür sind die Ersatzteile auf Lager. Innerhalb von 24h läuft das Walzwerk garantiert wieder.

Mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> Warum läßt sich ein Fräskopf nicht innerhalb einer definierten Zeit z.B.
> < 0,5 sec stoppen ?
> ...


 
Ein Fräskopf in der Holzbearbeitung lässt sich nicht so schnell stoppen,
weil sich sonst der Motor Mechanisch auflösst. Da werden Drehzahlen
von bis zu 18000min-1 betrieben.
Eine schnelle Bremsung ist auch nicht immer erforderlich, da die Antriebe
unter hinter Schutzhauben sitzen.


----------



## mega_ohm (19 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ein Fräskopf in der Holzbearbeitung lässt sich nicht so schnell stoppen,
> weil sich sonst der Motor Mechanisch auflösst. Da werden Drehzahlen
> von bis zu 18000min-1 betrieben.
> Eine schnelle Bremsung ist auch nicht immer erforderlich, da die Antriebe
> unter hinter Schutzhauben sitzen.


:shock: 18000 U/min ... das ist schon ganz schön schnell.

In Holz ?

Ist das denn dann nicht eher ein "Hineinbrennen" ?



> Eine schnelle Bremsung ist auch nicht immer erforderlich, da die Antriebe
> unter hinter Schutzhauben sitzen.


Dann vermute ich mal, daß die Schutzhauben bis zum Stillstand verriegelt bleiben... ansonsten hätte ich mit Not- Halt schon ein Problem.

Sollte das so sein, frage ich einfach mal wild drauf los ...
- was passiert eigentlich bei Spannungsausfall ( Steuerspannung ) ?
- Wie werden die Hauben zugehalten ?

Ich vermute, daß die Hauben ohne eine anliegende Spannung einfach immer verriegelt sind... sozusagen ihre Steuerspannung benötigen, um die Hauben zu öffnen ?
(Ruhestrom- Prinzip )

- bekommt man die Hauben aber trotzdem in zwingenden Notfällen irgendwie zwangsentriegelt ( und wenn ja, was passiert dann mit dem Antrieb bzw. welche Gefährdungen wären für diese (vielleicht auch mech.) Zwangsentriegelung hinnehmbar ? ( ich denke da z.b. an Manipulation von Schutzeinrichtungen, wir prüfen die Schutzeinrichtungen 1/4 jährlich und stellen immer wieder Manipulationen fest. Diese werden natürlich sofort behoben... auch mit dem Risiko des Komplett- Stillstandes der Anlage )


mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2010)

also die Drehzahl 18.000min-1 ist etwas ganz normales seit über 30 Jahren.
Gebrannt wird da nicht, da bei Erhöhung des Vorschubes die Schnittgeschwindigkeit,
angepasst werden muss. Das geht einmal durch einen Größeren Werkzeug-
radius oder durch größere Drehzahl.

Hauben werden Federkraftveriegelt zugehalten, Zwangsentriegelung ist 
nicht erforderlich, da diese Hauben so klein sind das mann die nicht Be-
treten kann.

Früher wurden die Motoren mit Gleichstrombremsgeräten abgebremmst, 
üblicherweise ein Gruppensrtrombremsgerät mit 2 Ausgängen mit jeweils
50..250A Gleichstrom. Die Bremsgeräte werden natürlich vor dem Not-Halt
abgenommen, d.h. Sie werden immer mit Spannung versorgt.

Heute nimmt man da FU's, da haben sich, wie schon gennant KEB etabliert,
die fahren die Antriebe mit der Tieflauframpe runter und geben dann am
Schluß noch einen kleinen Gleichstrom auf dem Antrieb damit der wirklich
steht. Diese Umrichter sind so gestalltet das Sie sogar, beim Runterfahren
vom Netz getrennt werden können, die erforderliche Energie holt sich dann
der Umrichter aus dem Auslaufenden Antrieb.


----------



## mega_ohm (20 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> also die Drehzahl 18.000min-1 ist etwas ganz normales seit über 30 Jahren.
> Gebrannt wird da nicht, da bei Erhöhung des Vorschubes die Schnittgeschwindigkeit,
> angepasst werden muss. Das geht einmal durch einen Größeren Werkzeug-
> radius oder durch größere Drehzahl.


Ich hoffe, daß wir immer noch von dem Werkstoff HOLZ reden...
Und da erstaunt mich die Drehzahl ! (18.000 U/min ! )

Holz ist ein "lebender" Werkstoff... auf Grund unterschiedlicher Trocknungsgrade, unterschiedlicher Holzsorten.
Eiche kann man sicher nicht mit 18000 U/min zylindrisch sägen oder in irgendeiner anderen Form
drechseln. Ein größerer Werkzeug- Radius würde das Problem ja noch erhöhen.
Einerseits geht man Gefahr, das Werkzeug "auszuglühen", andererseits wird das Werkstück bei diesen Bearbeitungsdrehzahlen mindestens "Rauchzeichen" geben... die Oberfläche wird geschwärzt.

Das die Drehzahl von 18.000 U/min möglich ist, ist mir klar - aber in der Holzbearbeitung ( <== ) habe ich davon noch nichts gehört.


> Hauben werden Federkraftveriegelt zugehalten, Zwangsentriegelung ist
> nicht erforderlich, da diese Hauben so klein sind das mann die nicht Be-
> treten kann.


... aber man kann hinein greifen ?

Mir hat ein Ingenieur von Pilz mal gesagt, daß eine Maschine ( um es mal vorstellbar zu machen ) so sicher sein muß, daß der Bediener ( in diesem Augenblick stellt sich nicht die Frage nach Alkoholverbot etc. ! )
mit 3,8 Promille im Turm sich an der Anlage nicht lebensgefährdend bzw. tödlich verletzen darf.
Da stand mir einfach der Hals offen und ich habe gestaunt.


> Früher wurden die Motoren mit Gleichstrombremsgeräten abgebremmst,
> üblicherweise ein Gruppensrtrombremsgerät mit 2 Ausgängen mit jeweils
> 50..250A Gleichstrom. Die Bremsgeräte werden natürlich vor dem Not-Halt
> abgenommen, d.h. Sie werden immer mit Spannung versorgt.


Davon habe ich noch gar nichts gehört, ich kenne das nicht.
Kannst Du mir da mal einen E- Plan oder irgend ein Bild senden ?
250A Gleichstrom... da wären für mich schonmal die eingesetzten Schaltgeräte interessant. Welche Spannungsebene muß ich mir da vorstellen ?


> Heute nimmt man da FU's, da haben sich, wie schon gennant KEB etabliert,
> die fahren die Antriebe mit der Tieflauframpe runter und geben dann am
> Schluß noch einen kleinen Gleichstrom auf dem Antrieb damit der wirklich
> steht. Diese Umrichter sind so gestalltet das Sie sogar, beim Runterfahren
> ...


Komplett vom Netz dürfen die FU's aber nicht getrennt sein, oder ?
Eine separate Steuerspannung ( 24V DC z.B.) muß noch anliegen (??)

Bei 400V - Netz- Ausfall wird die Brems- Energie dann aus der generatorischen Energie der Antriebe gespeist, der Zwischenkreis ist das Geheimnis
- soweit ist das für mich vorstellbar

Die Gleichstrom- Bremse bei Netzausfall ist dann der "letzte Schluck aus der Pulle"... die Zwischenkreis- Kondensatoren werden dann noch entladen.

So würde ich mir diese Sache erklären.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf eine Antwort zu diesem Thema, ob meine Ausführung dazu nun richtig oder falsch ist.
Ist meine Ausführung falsch, wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine weiterführende Erklärung.

mfg
Mega_ohm

______________________________________________________________________

*Mit dem letzten Thema hast Du mich richtig "angefixt".*
Ich werde Dir demnächst berichten, ob ich dieses WE schlafen konnte.  

Ich kenne FU's, die keine Steuerspannung benötigen, weil sie eine eigene Steuerspannung für die CPU (z.b. CUVC) aus dem 3~ 400V Netz bzw. aus dem Zwischenkreis "basteln".
Ich kenne auch Lösungen, wo mittels eines Gerätes aus dem 400V- Netz ein Zk für alle Antriebe gebildet wird... die generatorische Leistung eines Antriebs wird sozusagen von den anderen Antrieben " mitverbraten". ( z.B. SEW, Lenze )
Für einen kompletten Cut der Schaltschrank- Zuleitungen (z.B.:  MS-Trafo- Ausfall ) haben wir aber noch Akku- Schränke, die bis zu 24h die Steuerspannung aufrecht erhalten können. Damit werden ausgewählte FU's, z.B.  Positionier- Antriebe gespeist, um die Referenzierung der Antriebe zu umgehen.

Ich freue mich auf Deine Antwort.


----------



## MSB (20 November 2010)

Zum Thema Gleichtstrombremsgerät, auf die schnelle gefunden:
http://www.betech100pt.co.uk/lib/ralspeed/VERSIBRAKE_000.pdf



> Komplett vom Netz dürfen die FU's  aber nicht getrennt sein, oder ?
> Eine separate Steuerspannung ( 24V DC z.B.)  muß noch anliegen  (??)


Auch das dürfen die, kann jetzt zwar nicht für KEB sprechen, kenne ich aber auch von anderen so:
Der Umrichter wird in dem Augenblich rein von der Motor-Bremsenergie versorgt,
durch gezielte Modulation des Motors erreicht man da also noch eine relativ normale Rampe,
die Gleichstrombremse dürfte es in dem speziellen Fall allerdings nur noch bedingt funktionieren.


Zum Thema Drehzahl:
http://www.festool.de/Produkte/Seiten/Produktvergleich.aspx?foc=ol_oberfraese_2579
Selbst eine poppelige Handgeführte Oberfräse hat schon > 20000 min-1,
was ist da erst in gekappselten Maschinen mit geregelten Vorschub möglich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (20 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gleichtstrombremsgerät, auf die schnelle gefunden:
> http://www.betech100pt.co.uk/lib/ralspeed/VERSIBRAKE_000.pdf
> 
> Auch das dürfen die, kann jetzt zwar nicht für KEB sprechen, kenne ich aber auch von anderen so:
> ...


Das scheint kongruent mit meinen Kenntnissen.




> Zum Thema Drehzahl:
> http://www.festool.de/Produkte/Seiten/Produktvergleich.aspx?foc=ol_oberfraese_2579
> Selbst eine poppelige Handgeführte Oberfräse hat schon > 20000 min-1,
> was ist da erst in gekappselten Maschinen mit geregelten Vorschub möglich.
> ...


Ok...

ich war bei Festools auf der Seite ....
(unabhängig von Deinem Link )
*ggg
Die Oberfräse hat mich bisher noch nicht "mit meinem Vornamen angesprochen"
:TOOL:  <= teuer  



*Technische Daten *

Leistungsaufnahme 1400 W Leerlaufdrehzahl 10000-22500 min-1 Spannzangendurchmesser 6-12,7 mm 

Dann muß ich da wohl immer was falsch gemacht haben.


----------

